# Review or oppinions on a Ride Board/Bindings/Boots



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Rides Haze Black Boots
Ride Snowboards 07/08

Rides RX Black Red Bindings
Ride Snowboards 07/08

Rides Havoc 07 5'6 Board
Ride Snowboards 07/08

I have just enough to afford this. This winter will be my second season so i am a beginner. Anyone have any these items Id gladdy appreciate a review.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

The bindings and board links don't work.

I have some Ride boots (Orion), and they're really comfortable, though I haven't been out yet this year. We'll see how they hold up.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

i have a friends 07 ride havoc 56 at my house right now that im
waxing. its brand new so we havent been able to test it but ill
let you know as soon as opening day near us comes around. should
happen within a week or so.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I ask, do YOU like how the boots fit? If you answered yes, buy it. If not, find some to try on, buying boots online before trying them on is sketchy as hell.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

iNSANiA said:


> The bindings and board links don't work.
> 
> I have some Ride boots (Orion), and they're really comfortable, though I haven't been out yet this year. We'll see how they hold up.


The RX bindings and Havoc board aren't compatible with each other? or they just don't work properly?

Thanks guys to those that have the equipment already and are going to test run it.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

ruckuz said:


> The RX bindings and Havoc board aren't compatible with each other? or they just don't work properly?
> 
> Thanks guys to those that have the equipment already and are going to test run it.


I think they meant the internet links weren't working, they will go fine together.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

MY opinion on ride is that they make good boards but theirs bindings suck. Last year i had the ride beta force bindings and i busted out of three toe straps that year i replaced the first 2 but the 3rd time it happend i decided just to ride w/o a toe strap wich really sucks buy the way. So dot get ride bindings, they look cool but they are flimsy for park riding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

i agree... my first board was a ride control with ride lx bindings... although the lx's more bottom of there line, i felt they were flimshy as well...

now i have a ride dh with burton missions bindings, and will stick to burton bindings...


----------

